# [September 27, 2014] Indiana State (2-1) vs #22 Liberty (3-1)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

Indiana State Sycamores (2-1) vs. #22/23 Liberty Flames (3-1)

Memorial Stadium - Terre Haute, IN
Saturday, September 27, 2014 
Kickoff: 3:00pm EST*​


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This should be a great game.  Maybe we might even get some fans to show up...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Liberty beat Division 2 Brevard College 56-31 and plays 3-0 Bryant next week. 

http://www.liberty.edu/flames/index.cfm?PID=10873&TeamID=9


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> This should be a great game.  Maybe we might even get some fans to show up...:thumbsup:



Hope it is "come get your picture taken with the Liberty Bell" day. Hah.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hope it is "come get your picture taken with the Liberty Bell" day. Hah.



That's a good one!  Heck, I think it's a great idea!!!


----------



## bent20

Was doing a little research on Liberty tonight. They haven't had a losing season since 2005. This isn't going to be like playing Drake or Butler. These boys are tough.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Liberty beat Division 2 Brevard College 56-31 and plays 3-0 Bryant next week.
> 
> http://www.liberty.edu/flames/index.cfm?PID=10873&TeamID=9



Bryant is coached by Marty Fine, he was a coach at ISU until 1995


----------



## Bluethunder

Coming off yesterdays win, it is probably a good time for the team to have a bye week.

For us fans, it makes for a long two weeks.


----------



## ISUCC

in the meantime, here is a great article about Liberty and their aspirations to move up to I-A football. I recommend you read it, it's a great read, they're ready for the move with a great stadium, great fans (See photo), plenty of cash, but can't find any takers

read on 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...lames-fcs-fbs-development-expansion/14299979/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Stat of the matchup: after yesterday, ISU has the 10th best passing attack in FCS and Liberty has the #1 pass defense only giving up 108 yards per game through the air. Something has to give.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Stat of the matchup: after yesterday, ISU has the 10th best passing attack in FCS and Liberty has the #1 pass defense only giving up 108 yards per game through the air. Something has to give.



advantage Indiana State here, last night Brevard threw 5 passes the entire game (2-5, 33 yards), Norfolk State threw 16 passes vs. Liberty (56 yards), while UNC was 29-45 for 235 yards vs. Liberty

I think ISU will be ok passing

Liberty turns the ball over quite a bit as well, ISU needs to capitalize on that.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hope it is "come get your picture taken with the Liberty Bell" day. Hah.



I totally agree with this, what a GREAT promotion this would be, Jason I hope you send this idea to ISU so they can start promoting it, like now.


----------



## GuardShock

Liberty University is a private, non-profit Christian university located in Lynchburg, Virginia, United States. Liberty's annual enrollment includes 13,800 residential students and over 100,000 online students as of May 2013. Wikipedia

Curious how big the school was... That's a lot of online students!!! But campus wise, they're about equal to ISU. Hope the win this one.


----------



## cubbypike13

GuardShock said:


> Liberty University is a private, non-profit Christian university located in Lynchburg, Virginia, United States. Liberty's annual enrollment includes 13,800 residential students and over 100,000 online students as of May 2013. Wikipedia
> 
> Curious how big the school was... That's a lot of online students!!! But campus wise, they're about equal to ISU. Hope the win this one.



Oddly enough I know two people right now currently getting their masters online via Liberty University. They were given an offer for discounted tickets to come to the ISU game if they bought their tickets from the Liberty ticket office.


----------



## treeman

Wow you talk about a university with some money to throw around. I just took a look at their facilities and they are top of the line. Amazing that ive never heard of liberty up until about 3 years ago and thats ONLY because they had a national champion cross country runner. Id be interested to see where there athletic department is in 10 years are so.


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> Wow you talk about a university with some money to throw around. I just took a look at their facilities and they are top of the line. Amazing that ive never heard of liberty up until about 3 years ago and thats ONLY because they had a national champion cross country runner. Id be interested to see where there athletic department is in 10 years are so.



Liberty has had 2 NCAA CC champions at ISU. Josh McDougal in 2007 & Sam "chimichanga" Chelenga in 2009. We need to make sure their trip here in 2 weeks is less memorable


----------



## niklz62

Liberty has big FBS aspirations.  I was following the SunBelt Conference forum along with Georgia Southern's forum when they were trying to make the jump (my buddy's brother was the Head Coach at GSU at the time).  I think Liberty was hoping to get an invitation too.  I read a lot of posts talking about how conferences wouldn't invite them due to the school's background and the beliefs of the founders ect.  I dont know how true this is.  

I think they could be a financial juggernaut with the online stuff though.  If they added a $50/semester fee for athletics (call it whatever you want) that could add $10M per year to their budget.  I think they also have their own TV network.  This potential may be more of the reason than their beliefs.

I still think its kind of crap that you have to be invited to a conference to go FBS


----------



## SycamoreLynch

Mark you calendars for September 27 for our next football game with Liberty! Kickoff is set for 3:05 p.m. (ET) at Memorial Stadium.
Here is an early, complete list of all the promotions we will have for the game. Get your tickets now at the Hulman Center Ticket Office or call 812-237-3737.

Single Game Tickets
(ISU Students w/valid Student ID FREE!)
Adult $11
Youth (2-18) $5

1. See and get your picture taken with the Victory Bell. A piece of Sycamore history that has been around since 1940 and last Saturday returned to Terre Haute for the first time since 1987 will be on display inside Memorial Stadium on September 27. More details forthcoming on this.

2. Indiana State Football Chili Cook-Off & Catalina Wine Mixer. All The Details are here. http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArti...69&DB_LANG=C&ATCLID=209645315&DB_OEM_ID=15200

3. Its Family Day on the Indiana State University campus. Current students invite your families to Memorial Stadium and score great family discounts through the Hulman Center Ticket Office leading up to the game!

4. The Sycamore Pregame Concert Series rolls along with the talented local band Mullet Over performing in the tailgating area from 1-2:15 p.m. (ET).

5. Want free tickets? Every adult ticket purchased for $11, will get you one free youth ticket (under 2 are free, 2-18 free this week only) as part of our Take A Kid To The Game Day. Additionally, do you or someone you know work for Union Hospital? Every employee of Union Hospital is receiving four free tickets to the game on September 27.

6. Like Pep Rallies? Don't forget about the Downtown Terre Haute Tailgate Party on Friday, September 26 from Noon-1 p.m. (ET). Join head coach Mike Sanford and members of the Sycamore team at the Crossroads Plaza on Wabash Avenue for lunch from area businesses, free prizes and to get ready for the Liberty game!

7. Don't forget about "The March" at 12:30 p.m. (ET) on Gameday. The team will march through the tailgating area from Brown Avenue to Memorial Stadium. They will be led by the Sycamore Marching Band and Spirit Squad.

8. During the game, the Athletic Directors Honor Roll will be announced and the Indiana State University Legacy Family Award will given at halftime to the Hood Family. The first members of the Hood Family attended ISU starting in 1906.


Football team is taking care of business.  The students are showing up and taking care of business.  We need all of you to show up and keep this momentum going! Be sure to follow us on Facebook and Twitter to stay in the loop in all of our activities.  Go Trees!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreLynch said:


> Mark you calendars for September 27 for our next football game with Liberty! Kickoff is set for 3:05 p.m. (ET) at Memorial Stadium.
> Here is an early, complete list of all the promotions we will have for the game. Get your tickets now at the Hulman Center Ticket Office or call 812-237-3737.
> 
> Single Game Tickets
> (ISU Students w/valid Student ID FREE!)
> Adult $11
> Youth (2-18) $5
> 
> 1. See and get your picture taken with the Victory Bell. A piece of Sycamore history that has been around since 1940 and last Saturday returned to Terre Haute for the first time since 1987 will be on display inside Memorial Stadium on September 27. More details forthcoming on this.
> 
> 2. Indiana State Football Chili Cook-Off & Catalina Wine Mixer. All The Details are here. http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArti...69&DB_LANG=C&ATCLID=209645315&DB_OEM_ID=15200
> 
> 3. Its Family Day on the Indiana State University campus. Current students invite your families to Memorial Stadium and score great family discounts through the Hulman Center Ticket Office leading up to the game!
> 
> 4. The Sycamore Pregame Concert Series rolls along with the talented local band Mullet Over performing in the tailgating area from 1-2:15 p.m. (ET).
> 
> 5. Want free tickets? Every adult ticket purchased for $11, will get you one free youth ticket (under 2 are free, 2-18 free this week only) as part of our Take A Kid To The Game Day. Additionally, do you or someone you know work for Union Hospital? Every employee of Union Hospital is receiving four free tickets to the game on September 27.
> 
> 6. Like Pep Rallies? Don't forget about the Downtown Terre Haute Tailgate Party on Friday, September 26 from Noon-1 p.m. (ET). Join head coach Mike Sanford and members of the Sycamore team at the Crossroads Plaza on Wabash Avenue for lunch from area businesses, free prizes and to get ready for the Liberty game!
> 
> 7. Don't forget about "The March" at 12:30 p.m. (ET) on Gameday. The team will march through the tailgating area from Brown Avenue to Memorial Stadium. They will be led by the Sycamore Marching Band and Spirit Squad.
> 
> 8. During the game, the Athletic Directors Honor Roll will be announced and the Indiana State University Legacy Family Award will given at halftime to the Hood Family. The first members of the Hood Family attended ISU starting in 1906.
> 
> 
> Football team is taking care of business.  The students are showing up and taking care of business.  We need all of you to show up and keep this momentum going! Be sure to follow us on Facebook and Twitter to stay in the loop in all of our activities.  Go Trees!



Nice work, Lynch.  Love the responsiveness.  You're the best thing to happen there since RP.  I'm glad you're working hard to make me look stupid.  I love it!!!

Now, why don't we have pep rallies on Friday nights on Dede Plaza???  :angel:


----------



## SycamoreLynch

IndyTreeFan said:


> Nice work, Lynch.  Love the responsiveness.  You're the best thing to happen there since RP.  I'm glad you're working hard to make me look stupid.  I love it!!!
> 
> Now, why don't we have pep rallies on Friday nights on Dede Plaza???  :angel:



Can't take the credit on all these awesome things going on.  Everyone around me is working hard on creating the best opportunity possible for Sycamore Nation.  Right now I'm just the messenger.  But looking forward to seeing everyone on here coming to Memorial Stadium for some exciting Sycamore Football.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I still think its kind of crap that you have to be invited to a conference to go FBS



You can't jump up and go independent? I'm going to guess you can but programs don't want to do that as they'd have scheduling nightmares.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Liberty made it into the Top 25 this week at #24.


----------



## GuardShock

Can't wait to knock em off. ESPN3 should pick this game up. Gonna be a good one.


----------



## ISUCC

according to the Gosycamore.com football schedule it is on ESPN3, so we should be able to see it if we're not there in person. 

Does Liberty have a fan message board? They should be more concerned with Bryant at this point, but it'd be interesting to see what they think of ISU



GuardShock said:


> Can't wait to knock em off. ESPN3 should pick this game up. Gonna be a good one.


----------



## GuardShock

ISUCC said:


> according to the Gosycamore.com football schedule it is on ESPN3, so we should be able to see it if we're not there in person.
> 
> Does Liberty have a fan message board? They should be more concerned with Bryant at this point, but it'd be interesting to see what they think of ISU



I had checked ESPN and on their schedule it didn't show this game being on ESPN3. Thanks.


----------



## niklz62

GuardShock said:


> I had checked ESPN and on their schedule it didn't show this game being on ESPN3. Thanks.



the gosycamore.com schedule is usually correct.  I would imagine that they have to have accommodations made for that


----------



## niklz62

niklz62 said:


> the gosycamore.com schedule is usually correct.  I would imagine that they have to have accommodations made for that



like finding 2 Liberty grads to announce


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> You can't jump up and go independent? I'm going to guess you can but programs don't want to do that as they'd have scheduling nightmares.



I guess so, I dont know why, I'm sure they have some sort of bullcrap reason but its most likely they dont want to potentially loose money


----------



## SycamoreFan317

ISUCC said:


> according to the Gosycamore.com football schedule it is on ESPN3, so we should be able to see it if we're not there in person.
> 
> Does Liberty have a fan message board? They should be more concerned with Bryant at this point, but it'd be interesting to see what they think of ISU


https://www.flamefans.com/forums/


----------



## bent20

Win a couple of games, including an upset of Ball State, and suddenly this place is buzzing. Nice to see that.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> Win a couple of games, including an upset of Ball State, and suddenly this place is buzzing. Nice to see that.




Right you are Bent!  But somehow I feel some of the yeas and positive remarks would have been here addilng to the negatives of the situation had we lost the BSU game in the last minute. I'm really afraid a few would show this to be true.


----------



## niklz62

This off week is causing my week to go really slow.  Im so bored.  Someone say something


----------



## ISUCC

watch Liberty on ESPN3 Saturday night?


----------



## ISUCC

Liberty message board

https://www.flamefans.com/forums/


----------



## agrinut

Beat these bigotry filled evangelicals!!!! Go Trees!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Q_iu

niklz62 said:


> Liberty has big FBS aspirations.  I was following the SunBelt Conference forum along with Georgia Southern's forum when they were trying to make the jump (my buddy's brother was the Head Coach at GSU at the time).  I think Liberty was hoping to get an invitation too.  I read a lot of posts talking about how conferences wouldn't invite them due to the school's background and the beliefs of the founders ect.  I dont know how true this is.
> 
> I think they could be a financial juggernaut with the online stuff though.  If they added a $50/semester fee for athletics (call it whatever you want) that could add $10M per year to their budget.  I think they also have their own TV network.  This potential may be more of the reason than their beliefs.
> 
> I still think its kind of crap that you have to be invited to a conference to go FBS



Agree or Disagree --- it'll take some time for folks to forget Liberty's founder/background.   Keep in mind the average American today has the attention span of an immature gnat.   AND I meet more and more folks who support taking shortcuts to getting ahead.

Where is it codified that "you have to be invited to a conference to go FBS" ?

Is that true?  A NEW requirement?  Not sure I believe it as I know of a handful of schools who ARE Independent AND in FBS - today.


----------



## niklz62

4Q_iu said:


> Agree or Disagree --- it'll take some time for folks to forget Liberty's founder/background.   Keep in mind the average American today has the attention span of an immature gnat.   AND I meet more and more folks who support taking shortcuts to getting ahead.
> 
> Where is it codified that "you have to be invited to a conference to go FBS" ?
> 
> Is that true?  A NEW requirement?  Not sure I believe it as I know of a handful of schools who ARE Independent AND in FBS - today.



I may be wrong. I was sure until I talked to a buddy closer to the facts than I. He said Old Dominion went FBS as an Indy and then joined CUSA.  Maybe all of the schools are just afraid of being hung out to dry with no teams to play.


----------



## Coach

Don't want to be a "Debbie Downer" but Golden's article in today's TH Trib is an appropriate question.  "Can Sycamores handle success during football bye week?"  
ISU history with both football & basketball and about half the time with baseball says "NO".  The major Sycamore sports teams usually seem to be ripe for the picking after a big win or when the next game is of the utmost importance.  Granted more in basketball than football but only because there have been more opportunities recently.  Hope I am wrong?


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## agrinut

Jason Svoboda said:


>




That looks like fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISUCC

caoch, as I was reading his article this morning, I was thinking the EXACT same thing you wrote, will a "major" sports team at ISU finally be able to capitalize on a big win and parlay that success into a playoff type season? ISU has 3 straight home games against (what will be) 3 top 25 ranked I-AA football teams. All 3 games are of the utmost importance, Liberty, to get one more big OOC win, then 2 straight MVFC games to open conference play (UNI, ILS), before we head north to Fargo. 

All 3 of these games are at a good time too, weather should be good, right now ISU is marketing the Liberty game well, including come get your photo with the Victory Bell we won back from BSU, can ISU get 10,000 fans to the Liberty game? If they beat Liberty can they get 10,000 to the UNI game (Honestly I think we have a shot at beating UNI this year, I am not all too impressed with them this season), and then can they get 10,000 at homecoming for the ILS game? 

Win and they will come, if we lose these 3 games then we're back to status quo. But I really think we can win vs. Liberty and then parlay that success into the UNI game. Like I said in another post, the LOSING key games has got to stop THIS year! (for FB, BB, and baseball)



Coach said:


> Don't want to be a "Debbie Downer" but Golden's article in today's TH Trib is an appropriate question.  "Can Sycamores handle success during football bye week?"
> ISU history with both football & basketball and about half the time with baseball says "NO".  The major Sycamore sports teams usually seem to be ripe for the picking after a big win or when the next game is of the utmost importance.  Granted more in basketball than football but only because there have been more opportunities recently.  Hope I am wrong?


----------



## niklz62

I think Todd Golden's article is a legit question.  I would be more nervous of a letdown if we played Saturday.  I think the extra week will allow them to put that behind us and get back to work.  

on a side note, does anyone know if they are having inflatables or other stuff for kids next week?  I thought I saw where they were doing that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I think Todd Golden's article is a legit question.  I would be more nervous of a letdown if we played Saturday.  I think the extra week will allow them to put that behind us and get back to work.
> 
> on a side note, does anyone know if they are having inflatables or other stuff for kids next week?  I thought I saw where they were doing that.



I believe they are. If I still have the Family Day postcard they sent out awhile back, I think it had stuff listed on there. I'll check around the house when I get home to see if I still have it.


----------



## bent20

Also possible the BSU win builds more confidence, which is what we lacked last year and what helped with our success during Miles' years. The guys need to realize Liberty is pretty good. If we lose, it might not because the team let off the gas, or wasn't focused, but because the opponent was just that good. Bye week should also help the coaches prepare for an opponent we're not as familiar with.


----------



## ISUCC

The Liberty-Bryant game is on ESPN3 at 7:00, so we'll have to tune in to see how good Liberty is.


----------



## Sly Fox

Did anybody watch our game last night?  If so, what are your thoughts?

We have a deal with ESPN that they carry all of our sports on ESPN3 with every game that we produce including swimming, hockey, you name it.  We are bringing our crew over to Terre Haute to produce this Saturday's game as well.


----------



## TreeTop

Sly Fox said:


> Did anybody watch our game last night?  If so, what are your thoughts?
> 
> We have a deal with ESPN that they carry all of our sports on ESPN3 with every game that we produce including swimming, hockey, you name it.  We are bringing our crew over to Terre Haute to produce this Saturday's game as well.



Yes, the Liberty Flames Sports Network (LFSN) is top notch.   Btw, I think you'll find that the tailgating atmosphere at ISU is really great.  However the stadium itself is lacking...with only one side of the field having stands.  Prepare yourself.

A win over Liberty would be huge.  And can be done.

Good luck.


----------



## ISUCC

I watched a good part of your game last night, very impressed with Liberty, they will present a formidable challenge for ISU, as will ISU for Liberty. It should be a top notch game for sure. 

ISU's obviously better this year than last and luckily our injuries seem minimal this year so far, so that should help ISU. I've been impressed with our QB and his throwing accuracy, and the ability of our receivers to hang on to the ball. Watch some of the highlights from the BSU game, there are some pretty impressive catches made by ISU receivers in there. I think our QB will have a good game passing. 

Our defense is much improved this season as well. We'll need to stop the run though for sure, seems Liberty did well running the ball last night. 

Like Q said, our stadium is not that great, it's no Liberty that's for sure, your stadium is by far one of the best in I-AA football and I suspect it won't be long before you all move to I-A football, just gotta find a conference, which according to the USA Today article, won't be easy. Hopefully you can, I think you'd do well. 

I will predict an ISU win, only because the game is in Terre Haute, if the game is marketed correctly we may finally get 10,000 fans to the game, which for ISU, hasn't happened in forever. 

Weather looks like it's going to be very nice, so come on ISU, market this game and get people there! Forest, show up in force and be loud! Fans, show up and get your picture taken with the Victory Bell while we have it! (I keep wanting to type Liberty Bell, LOL). Anyway, whatever bell it is, we have it! 

I'll predict ISU by less than 7



Sly Fox said:


> Did anybody watch our game last night?  If so, what are your thoughts?
> 
> We have a deal with ESPN that they carry all of our sports on ESPN3 with every game that we produce including swimming, hockey, you name it.  We are bringing our crew over to Terre Haute to produce this Saturday's game as well.


----------



## agrinut

Headed to Indy Thursday..... Thinking I might be "forced" to stay till Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This game is really going to give us a good measuring stick as to where we are as a team.  We've played some good football this season, but as all ISU fans know, we are the KINGS at crushing our own momentum.  How will the team respond to the big ISU-M victory two weeks before?  One would think with an off week in between the Cards and the Flames, any Victory Bell hangover should be gone.  But, as Coach Sanford has been exhorting the team all year, PROVE IT.

I don't expect anywhere near 10,000 in attendance, but with it being Parents' Weekend, the crowd should be good.  The Forest has to be loud and proud all afternoon.  If we could just get the people tailgating to step away from their kegs just long enough to actually come into the stadium...

Sure would be nice to see a pep rally on Friday evening at Dede Plaza.  Get the Greeks there, have the band, football team, a couple of speakers and get the weekend started off right!  One can dream...

Liberty will come in ranked.  If we win, we'll probably be ranked.  Should be a good game.  Let's get it started!!!


----------



## Sly Fox

Thanks for the responses, guys.  For those that saw some of the game last night, that gives you a taste of what it is like down in Lynchburg when you guys return back our way.

Your offense has our attention.  And that linebacker of yours is a beast at least in the highlights we have been seeing.

And consider any of yourselves welcome to head over to FlameFans.com and join us in our conversation.  I have dropped a link to this board in our game preview thread that will pick up steam as the week goes on.

And for the record, there is in fact a hard and fast rule that you must have an invitation from an existing FBS league to move up. Once you have FBS membership, then you have the option to go independent.  So we are stuck in the FCS until the Sun Belt or C-USA comes calling unless the NCAA changes their policy.  Because of our facilities and cash reserves, other FCS leagues don't want to invite us in fearing that once we are out of the Big South we would be hard to recruit against.  For our part, we have made it very clear that we want FBS or Bust.  The Big South has actually gotten much stronger the past few years.  For the second year in a row, the Big South has dominated the SoCon in head-to-head play.  But we have only had an auto bid for a couple of years and have tied for the league title and lost the tiebreaker each season.  Ugh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just started watching the Liberty/Bryant game as ESPN3 still has it up. 

Bryant was screwed on Liberty's first offensive possession. That was a rip and recover by #99 on Bryant.

You're receive #13 looks damn good. Will be interesting to see which of our corners draws the assignment. Your kicker has a boomstick as well. 57 yard field goal would have been good from 60 if it was kicked straight. 

Okay, and I'm done after Bryant's second offensive possession. The QB just threw the ball up in the air. I thought the guys over at AGS said this kid was supposed to be a good QB? He is an inaccurate thrower and makes bad decisions.


----------



## Sly Fox

If you would have kept watching you would have seen 3 straight special teams miscues that allowed some easy points for Bryant that made the finals core much closer than the action.


----------



## ISUCC

not sure what other games are slated this weekend for I-AA, but this should be the "I-AA game of the week" if there is such a thing. 

I agree with Indy Tree Fan though, this week will really tell us if we have a good team or if they will once again let us down after getting our hopes up.


----------



## JakeP50

As an LU fan and current student it's nice to see another message board only talking about our teams, not the school's history or beliefs. Anyway on to my point, I'm worried because this is looking like a textbook trap game for the Flames, Richmond is coming into Lynchburg a week after the game against ISU and the buzz on campus is already building for that game. Not only is it an in -state game but Richmond is ranked, and their head coach, Danny Rocco, coached the Flames until 2012 and that is Homecoming Weekend. I just hope the Flames can put the Spiders out of their mind for this game.


----------



## ISUCC

Liberty fans, do you guys see the McDougal boys or Sammy "chimichanga" Chelenga hanging around campus anymore? An acquaintance of mine from here also ran for Liberty with the McDougal's, Jarvis Jelen. Any of you know who these guys are?


----------



## JakeP50

They were a little before my time on "The Mountain" so I don't really know what they look like, but I know the names. They're plastered all over the record boards on the Osborne Stadium press box.


----------



## Sly Fox

Josh has been back working as a coach and is finally beginning to run once again after several years battling injuries.  Sammy checks in from time to time but he is travelling the globe trying to position himself for the next Olympics representing the U.S.

Jelen was part of those crazy good Liberty teams that ran up in Terre Haute when Josh & Sam were winning the titles.

For the record, marathoner/broadcaster Josh Cox is also an LU alum if you follow the distance running world much these days.


----------



## ISUCC

Josh Cox went to Liberty too? I never knew that, I do know who he is, excellent runner. 

As a side, note, I noticed we played at, and won at, Liberty in 1996, is this the return game from that contract? LOL


----------



## SYCAMORE FB DAD

If LU believes this is a trap game, thats good news for us. However even if they didn't our boys are playing at home and are hungry with NO fear of LU.. they will play them with the same attitude and hard nose football as they did their past 3 games. I believe LU will be playing there hardest game to date and that we win this game IF no special team mess ups or penalty/bad calls are minimized. We played well against IU who beat #18 Missouri and beat Ball State a good FBS team (we should be ranked now had we not had a bad record last year).. and Phil Steele has our power rating at 99 with LU at 94 or 95. So if ISU football can keep up the tempo, it will be a slam dunk. By the way, I said in the beginning this is going to be a good exciting year, did I not? PROVE IT again guys!! #Roll Timber!!

P.S. we will get a lot of mileage out of this win... can't wait!


----------



## Sly Fox

For the record, we led a Top-25 North Carolinaa squad late in the 3rd in our season opener before an epic turnover meltdown.  Last week we had a Top-25 FCS program come to town and pushed them around as well.  Aside from the Tarheel experience, this Saturday will definitely be our toughest of the young season with a bit of a rivalry game coming up the following Saturday against Richmond.

You guys have gone from what we considered to be a realtively easy OOC victory before the season to one in which we will need to play very well to win.  The Sycamores have earned our respect over the past month.

As for the return game to Lynchburg, you guys come back our way in 2017.  I highly encourage some of you all to make the road trip for that one.  Not only do we have one of the best gameday experiences in FCS (better than most MACtion gamedays) but we are surrounded by great places to visit with Thomas Jefferson's Poplar Forest in Lynchburg and his Monticello and hour away.  Appomattox Courthouse & the National D-Day Memorial are both within a half hour of our stadium.  Here's an aerial from our home opener a couple fo weeks ago:


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> Josh Cox went to Liberty too? I never knew that, I do know who he is, excellent runner.
> 
> As a side, note, I noticed we played at, and won at, Liberty in 1996, is this the return game from that contract? LOL



Maybe you guys could also bring back the cartilage from my knee from that game.  I hope that's in the contract.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sly Fox said:


> For the record, we led a Top-25 North Carolinaa squad late in the 3rd in our season opener before an epic turnover meltdown.  Last week we had a Top-25 FCS program come to town and pushed them around as well.  Aside from the Tarheel experience, this Saturday will definitely be our toughest of the young season with a bit of a rivalry game coming up the following Saturday against Richmond.
> 
> You guys have gone from what we considered to be a realtively easy OOC victory before the season to one in which we will need to play very well to win.  The Sycamores have earned our respect over the past month.
> 
> As for the return game to Lynchburg, you guys come back our way in 2017.  I highly encourage some of you all to make the road trip for that one.  Not only do we have one of the best gameday experiences in FCS (better than most MACtion gamedays) but we are surrounded by great places to visit with Thomas Jefferson's Poplar Forest in Lynchburg and his Monticello and hour away.  Appomattox Courthouse & the National D-Day Memorial are both within a half hour of our stadium.  Here's an aerial from our home opener a couple fo weeks ago:



That is a beautiful stadium!  You guys have certainly made the commitment to your football team, and have the deep pocketed alumni and supporters to get it done.  That's a beautiful thing!!!

I would love to imagine ISU building something like that for our team - on campus - but until the NCAA governance thing shakes out, along with the FCA stuff, I doubt we see any movement in that direction.  I can just as easily see an ISU without football in 10 years as I can see a new stadium in 10 years.

And as someone said before, I think you'll find our tailgating atmosphere to be top notch.  So much so that there are generally as many people out there during the game as there are _in the stadium_!!!  But hey, we have fun!!!


----------



## niklz62

of all the places ive been, ISU's tailgating is the most convenient.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

We know we are a good football team.  We know we lost to a good team in game 1.  We know we beat a goof football team our last time out.  We know we are playing a very good football team from Liberia Saturday.  

What we don't know is how much our our Sycamores have improved since the Ball State game, and how well we will respond to a very big (for us) emotional win.  This old Sycamore is looking forward to Saturday's game.  Let's go Trees, it is time to extinguish the Flames and protect the Forrest.


----------



## Sly Fox

niklz62 said:


> Maybe you guys could also bring back the cartilage from my knee from that game.  I hope that's in the contract.



Ugh.  We had arguably the worst playing surface in college football back in the '90s. Thankfully we have left those horrible days in our rearview mirror.  We actually have the designs and the cash on hand to build a larger tower on the visitors/students side of the stadium.  But we have only been averaging around 16k the past couple of years so we haven't have the need to build it.  We have made it known that we are shocel ready the moment an FBS league offers us an invitation.  And truth be told, our budget is built primarily on our astronomical success of our online programs.  Our school started them nearly 30 years ago and has been out front ever since.  We realize that we are blessed beyond our own dreams as the largest non-profit university in the nation.  But we are also aware that the rest of the educational world is starting to catch up to us.  So the money train won't last forever.

Here are a couple more pics of the stadium:











Mark 2017 on your calendars to bring the family down to Virginia.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sycamore Proud said:


> We know we are a good football team.  We know we lost to a good team in game 1.  We know we beat a goof football team our last time out.  We know we are playing a very good football team from Liberia Saturday.
> 
> What we don't know is how much our our Sycamores have improved since the Ball State game, and how well we will respond to a very big (for us) emotional win.  This old Sycamore is looking forward to Saturday's game.  Let's go Trees, it is time to extinguish the Flames and protect the Forrest.



I will always feel good about calling any ISU-M team a goof.  However, our next opponent is not from Liberia.  I don't even know if they play American football in Liberia.  But, just for kicks, we can play the Liberian National Anthem before the game as a sign of respect for the (non-existent) team from Liberia.  I wonder if they'll need an interpreter?  

:blitzed:

Sarcasm meter - ON!!!


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> I will always feel good about calling any ISU-M team a goof.  However, our next opponent is not from Liberia.  I don't even know if they play American football in Liberia.  But, just for kicks, we can play the Liberian National Anthem before the game as a sign of respect for the (non-existent) team from Liberia.  I wonder if they'll need an interpreter?
> 
> :blitzed:
> 
> Sarcasm meter - ON!!!



I laughed when I saw Liberia.


----------



## niklz62

We discussed whether the team could prevent having a letdown after a big win and a bye week.  I don't see a place where a win would be less important than the previous week's win.  There is no break in the action imho.  By the time we get to teams that are unranked we will need to win to get the AQ to keep from getting left out due to a poor showing by the conference.  I'm basing this on rankings and projections.

I dont see where any game we play isnt the biggest game any of these guys have ever played.


----------



## niklz62

Sly Fox, as you can see by my avatar, we had some real nice turf too.  

Is the smaller side of your stadium the old home side, I seem to remember walking down the steps from a locker room on the other side of the field from our sideline and having our halftime locker room in a building at the end of the field to our right (no clue which direction we were facing).


----------



## Sycamore Proud

*I dont see where any game we play isnt the biggest game any of these guys have ever played.*[/QUOTE]

We ALL know that.  I'm sure the coaches have hammered that point home to the team.  The true results will not be known until Saturday afternoon starting at 300.  I know we can play well.  Just wish I was as confident that we will play well.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sycamore Proud said:


> We ALL know that.  I'm sure the coaches have hammered that point home to the team.  The true results will not be known until Saturday afternoon starting at 300.  I know we can play well.  Just wish I was as confident that we will play well.



Well, their motto this season has been "PROVE IT," so I hope they're still playing with that chip on their shoulders!!!


----------



## niklz62

Im more nervous now than when I played.  I guess back then I felt I had more control.  

Did anyone notice in that Liberty Bryant game that referee fall and injure his wrist/arm.  The announcers watched it a few times and weren't for sure what happened, I swear I could clearly see it looked like he broke it.  I tend to watch stuff the officials do since I dabble a little.


----------



## ISUCC

seriously, how is our budget going to allow us to return the game to Liberia? That's is going to be EXPENSIVE! 



Sycamore Proud said:


> We know we are a good football team.  We know we lost to a good team in game 1.  We know we beat a goof football team our last time out.  We know we are playing a very good football team from Liberia Saturday.
> 
> What we don't know is how much our our Sycamores have improved since the Ball State game, and how well we will respond to a very big (for us) emotional win.  This old Sycamore is looking forward to Saturday's game.  Let's go Trees, it is time to extinguish the Flames and protect the Forrest.


----------



## JakeP50

Going into this season I was thinking this game was going to be a nice tune-up before the Spiders come to Lynchburg that would be over before halftime. Now I think it will be much closer until about halfway through the fourth quarter. I've seen the Flames start fast and pull even further away in the second half three straight games now and the UNC game would have been much closer if not for that historic meltdown where UNC scored 4 touchdown in just over 3 and a half minutes.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

JakeP50 said:


> Going into this season I was thinking this game was going to be a nice tune-up before the Spiders come to Lynchburg that would be over before halftime. Now I think it will be much closer until about halfway through the fourth quarter. I've seen the Flames start fast and pull even further away in the second half three straight games now and the UNC game would have been much closer if not for that historic meltdown where UNC scored 4 touchdown in just over 3 and a half minutes.



Yeah, by midway through the fourth quarter, the Flames will be gassed on both sides of the ball.  Your QB will be so rattled by spending half the afternoon on his back, thanks to Conner Underwood, that he'll start throwing the ball to our Assistant AD.  Your defense will be so spent from chasing our receivers all over the field (to no avail, mind you), we'll finish the last seven minutes of the game in one long, smash mouth drive that will put the exclamation point on one of the best showings by ISU football in years - a huge Sycamore victory!  :celebration:

I'm just having fun with 'ya!  I have no idea how it's gonna go, but I expect a great game!  Hope your team enjoys their visit to Terredice!!!  But not their visit to Memorial Stadium!!!


----------



## GuardShock

Comparing this game to the Ball state game. The Ball state football team has a rookie QB so their offense is not the strongest, yet they kept up with Iowa offensively. Defensively, that unit kept Iowa waayyyy down on points and is quite a strong unit. I really like how our offense compared to a pretty good defense at Ball State. I think our offense will be able to move the ball. The key will be slowing their offense down which I think we can do if we are able to stop the run a little better. We did fantastic at stopping the run against Ball State but they were having troubles throwing the ball. I'll be at work for this game but I'll sure be paying attention to the updates hoping for a Sycamore victory! Starting 3-1 on the season would be a FANTASTIC way to go. Heck we win this game they'll be chanting to give Sanford an extension and a pay raise. lol


----------



## Sly Fox

niklz62 said:


> Sly Fox, as you can see by my avatar, we had some real nice turf too.
> 
> Is the smaller side of your stadium the old home side, I seem to remember walking down the steps from a locker room on the other side of the field from our sideline and having our halftime locker room in a building at the end of the field to our right (no clue which direction we were facing).



This is the same stadium you played in back in the '90s.  Obviously we have invested quite a bit in it since that game.  The old locker rooms that are still used by the visiting team are on the left end of the field as you see it in the pics.  We have a pretty sweet Football Ops Center on the right end where the home locker room is located.  We averaged less than half what we do now back in the '90s but the far side of the stadium is where most of the home fans sit in front of the home team.  The side closest is supposed to be the visitor's side behind the visiting team bench but it is 95% full each week with students.  Not many FCS schools travel well in general, much less for distant games.  But you guys get that with the farflung MVFC.


----------



## ISUCC

a brief report from Liberty's version of Todd Golden

http://www.newsadvance.com/sports/l...cle_1c5fe9f4-4368-11e4-b02a-0017a43b2370.html


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Nice article--thanks for posting it.


----------



## GuardShock

8 pages of thread before the game has even started.. and we're still 3 days away!!


----------



## niklz62

still going slow, I have my sideline pass but my wife is going with me so I probably wont be able to use it as much as I'd like to.  I like to watch from high up in the stadium anyway.  

Anyone have any idea how to get a seat in the press box?  Ive never bothered to find out


----------



## agrinut

niklz62 said:


> still going slow, I have my sideline pass but my wife is going with me so I probably wont be able to use it as much as I'd like to.  I like to watch from high up in the stadium anyway.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to get a seat in the press box?  Ive never bothered to find out



Not sure about ISU specifically but most valley schools require full media credentials from the league. Kern is your man for that so is shoot him an email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niklz62

agrinut said:


> Not sure about ISU specifically but most valley schools require full media credentials from the league. Kern is your man for that so is shoot him an email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think there is a President's box or something.  I'd probably have to get inducted in the hall of fame or donate a crap load of money


----------



## sycamore tuff

niklz62 said:


> still going slow, I have my sideline pass but my wife is going with me so I probably wont be able to use it as much as I'd like to.  I like to watch from high up in the stadium anyway.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to get a seat in the press box?  Ive never bothered to find out



Just ride the elevator up to the stands, trip over some tv cameras, watch out for the dripping sewer line overhead and sit with indytreefan and I.  The only seats higher are in the pressbox.


----------



## niklz62

sycamore tuff said:


> Just ride the elevator up to the stands, trip over some tv cameras, watch out for the dripping sewer line overhead and sit with indytreefan and I.  The only seats higher are in the pressbox.



I may have to make it up that far this time.  Im a bit afraid that from that distance, opposing players who get kicked out of the game for stupid things such as taking their helmet off on the field or running on the field while the play is still going wont be able to hear me calling them out as they walk to the locker room


----------



## ISUCC

with nice weather in the forecast any attendance predictions? Over/under 8000??


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISUCC said:


> with nice weather in the forecast any attendance predictions? Over/under 8000??



6145


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> 6145



That would be a kick in the balls.


----------



## ISUCC

I was hoping for 8000+, then if we win, get closer to 10,000 next week with UNI coming to town for MVFC play.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> That would be a kick in the balls.



Wear a cup...

P.S. - I would be very happy to be wrong.


----------



## mohoops247

7500 but there really better be more. Can't ask for a better matchup or forecast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bent20

Why set ourselves up for disappointment worrying about attendance? Let's just focus on getting a win! We could play in an empty stadium right now for all I care, just WIN!!!!!!


----------



## niklz62

I just got home from reffing a 3 hour 2OT 50-48 game. I may be sitting in the front row if I can climb that many stairs


----------



## ISUCC

gameday articles

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_c72a92c8-2244-5778-a51c-6f52c5184db7.html

http://www.newsadvance.com/sports/l...cle_a0345d3e-44ce-11e4-b2d7-001a4bcf6878.html

let's go ISU! Put out the Flames today!


----------



## new sycamore fan

Gameday!  Let's go Sycamores!  Saw some of the players last night--they are quietly confident and geared up.  They still have the chip on their shoulder, and Coach Sanford has obviously instilled the "Prove It" mentality.  Looking forward to the tailgate and the GAME!


----------



## treeman

Hows the tailgate looking?


----------



## ISUCC

Decent turnout OUTSIDE the gate at Memorial Stadium. We'll see how many find their way into the stands.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 27, 2014





treeman said:


> Hows the tailgate looking?


----------



## Sly Fox

For those looking to watch the game online ...

Video Streams

Anxious to watch a great game today.  Hopefully both teams bring their best.


----------



## 14erHog

Would be nice to see some folks at the stadium!


----------



## BrokerZ

Sly Fox said:


> For those looking to watch the game online ...
> 
> Video Streams
> 
> Anxious to watch a great game today.  Hopefully both teams bring their best.



Holy crap.  The production quality of the Liberty University Sports Network is phenominal, and it's free. Very impressed. Sycamore Vision take notice!


----------



## 14erHog

good looking first drive.


----------



## treeman

should have gotten a touchdown on that first drive!!!! the offense looked good though. I don't know about the decision to take perish out for that play when we were running on all cyclinders


----------



## 14erHog

Time for the D to show up.


----------



## 14erHog

see the fans have not changed since i was there :frown:


----------



## ISUCC

seriously, THREE personal foul penalties in the FIRST quarter? Is there no discipline on this team?? Holy cow!


----------



## ISUCC

our passing game is awesome! TD ISU!


----------



## ISUCC

excellent first half, can we duplicate in the 2nd? Really the only blemish was the big TD play they had. Looking pretty good, passing game is unreal, our receivers are catching everything. Rushing is much better too. Defense playing well. 

Need to stop them on the first drive 2nd half. Can't give them any hope


----------



## niklz62

Not impressed with the officiating


----------



## ISUCC

attendance 7315, about what most of us expected I think. 

one more quarter, hang on ISU!


----------



## niklz62

There had to be more than 1000 that didnt come in


----------



## ISUCC

sad to hear that, the players deserve better. 

TD ISU, looks like a winner! We've put out the Flames. 

 Keep the momentum going next week, ISU hasn't beaten UNI since 2002, it's high time we end that losing streak folks. 



niklz62 said:


> There had to be more than 1000 that didnt come in


----------



## SycamoreFan317

31-13 with 6:10 to go. Go Trees!


----------



## bent20

Defense has played great all day, but now we let Liberty slice through us for a quick TD. Don't get that.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

bent20 said:


> Defense has played great all day, but now we let Liberty slice through us for a quick TD. Don't get that.





Took foot off of the gas.


----------



## Sycamore Sam

ISUCC said:


> sad to hear that, the players deserve better.
> 
> TD ISU, looks like a winner! We've put out the Flames.
> 
> Keep the momentum going next week, ISU hasn't beaten UNI since 2002, it's high time we end that losing streak folks.



I'm sorry, but what do the fans that stayed in the tailgate area owe the players?  Go to any college game anywhere and it's exactly the same.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Sycamore Sam said:


> I'm sorry, but what do the fans that stayed in the tailgate area owe the players?  Go to any college game anywhere and it's exactly the same.


As far as I am concerned, as long as they buy a ticket to support the program they can do whatever they want, but to take prime parking space from people that are there to support the program just so they others can party is wrong for we don't charge for parking.


----------



## bent20

That should finally do it. I hope! 37-19 ISU.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Attention: Shooting near Lincoln Quad just reported avoid the area!

 Sycamores Compliance retweeted
 IndState Intramurals ‏@sycamoreIMs  1m
http://www.indstate.edu/pubsafety/  SHOOTING NEAR LINCOLN QUAD AVOID THE AREA. Read website for more info.
Expand


----------



## bent20

Sycamores win 38-19. We should break the top 25 this week.


----------



## ISUCC

excellent win, 3-1 with 8 MVFC to go, can we go at least 4-4? If so, I'd guess that'd be good enough to make the post season, don't ya think? 

Perish and the receivers were awesome, catching pretty much everything, Run game much better as well.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gary Owens... The END! 

But seriously, I can't remember a better group of wideouts for the Trees. These guys go up and get the football, they hang tough and make catches when they are going to take a hit. Pretty impressive group - Parish has been really good this year also. A few times he took sacks when he probably should have gotten rid of it but he was playing it safe with the lead and it worked out in the end! 

ROLL FREAKING TIMBER!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The tailgating atmosphere before the game was excellent. I could care less if any of them make it into the game - you make Indiana State Football an event people will eventually make it into the football game. You got people who will come to tailgate and some will eventually spill over into the stadium! Credit the fraternities at Indiana State for being more involved - saw a lot of students out tailgating.

And to Indiana State for letting this moron trying to run a business he started in Gloomington park in front or my stadium, on my grass on the day my team is playing football WAKE THE HELL UP 



Yes it is that serious of an issue!! People just don't get it - wake up and start taking pride in your brand!! Oh by the way, the business is "Delivery To Go" and the owner doesn't like me all that well... Oh well! Order at home or online but will not order from Delivery To Go at any point in time.


----------



## Bluethunder

Great game.  So many positives to point to.

 Perish was amazing, and his receivers were just as good.  Perish was great, and even on the throws he was a little off, receivers caught everything thrown their way.  Grabbed a school record with 38 completions today.  Nice balanced offense today.

Total team effort on defense, so many guys with solid plays and solid tackles.  Completely shut down the Flames in the second half.

Finally cut down on the penalties, with the exception of the personal fouls in first quarter.  Only six total for the game.  Crowd looked good and into the game.  Like the Sycamore tree stump to touch when coming onto the field.

Liberty has a great product with their tv network.  Really liked their announcers.

We knew we wouldn't make it through the season without a TO, and today we had two, but the defense stepped up each time.

Great game, great effort, great day to be a tree.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Take Down Nationally-Ranked Liberty*






Indiana State won for the third consecutive time as they downed No. 22/23 Liberty in front of 7,315 fans inside Memorial Stadium by the score of 39-18.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

post game write up from the Lynchburg newspaper

http://www.newsadvance.com/sports/l...cle_44e28d4e-46a3-11e4-8b43-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Gary Owens... The END!
> 
> But seriously, I can't remember a better group of wideouts for the Trees. These guys go up and get the football, they hang tough and make catches when they are going to take a hit. Pretty impressive group - Parish has been really good this year also. A few times he took sacks when he probably should have gotten rid of it but he was playing it safe with the lead and it worked out in the end!
> 
> ROLL FREAKING TIMBER!


The sacks that are worst are when he gets pressure from both sides. Seems like we lose 10 yds min when that happens.  I'll take those with the rest of his job today.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

niklz62 said:


> The sacks that are worst are when he gets pressure from both sides. Seems like we lose 10 yds min when that happens.  I'll take those with the rest of his job today.



Agreed!

But how awful was that officiating crew today? The hell were they on?!?!


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Agreed!
> 
> But how awful was that officiating crew today? The hell were they on?!?!



It wasn't just bad calls. They looked bad too. I mean, I just do HS games but I try to at least look good when I suck.  I have little voice left from yelling at them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

Not much can be said that already wasn't. Offense looked pretty good and we finally broke some runs to help make the defense honest. Thought the first drive play calling was phenomenal and in the third it was really, really weird. Hope when they watch the tape they go back to some of the plays that worked. Tonyan and Brown across the middle should be used a ton in Valley play. Both of those guys are so big and strong, it is a matchup problem for defenders.

Defense just flat out plays hard. Today they were hitting viciously. Defense staff should be commended for getting those guys amped up and ready to play. Wish we had someone that could get consistent pressure opposite Underwood. I think it would take the D to another level if you can imagine that. On that bomb, I wish Starks/Lang (don't remember who got burnt) would have just tackled the receiver. They need to make sure they know it isn't a spot foul like the NFL. Give them the 15 yards and live to fight another down.

Officiating was terrible. There were too many times that PI flags should have been thrown but our guys caught the ball. The Liberty defenders were grabbing high on the shoulder pads when we went up for catches. The problem is had we not made the grabs, since they didn't throw the flag, we'd have stalled drives. Spots were insanely generous towards Liberty. There was a pass play that was 2 yards short and they got a first down -- only problem is they sent out their jumbo package to pick up the yards.... was pretty funny and I'm sure they were shocked at spot.

Liberty's star WR is an absolute PUNK and plays dirty. Keyed on him when they were on offense and pretty much every snap he was hitting Starks in the face late in plays. Starks got whistled when he hit back in the first but after that every time he went to an official asking them to watch. I think I saw him go to the official at least 6-7 times. No calls. We get NO calls at home. It's quite amazing actually.

On to Valley play. UNI beat the snot out of Tennessee Tech today and is playing damn well. Hopefully our defense is inspired next week when they come into town. Would love to get a W against them... it's been a long time.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I don't care what people say Jason - that was a pretty solid crowd today! Coulda been more folks on a nice day but I will take that any Saturday! 

BTW Starks gotta show some discipline at some point! He gets a 15 yarder every week! Love how hard and fast our D plays - they sell out on plays, all or nothing and quite often they make the play. We gotta dial up that blitz more often than we do - extra pressure was solid!


----------



## Syc70

niklz62 said:


> It wasn't just bad calls. They looked bad too. I mean, I just do HS games but I try to at least look good when I suck.  I have little voice left from yelling at them.



NIKLZ62  - Were you sitting about 27-28 rows up on the 50 with your beautiful wife and questioning the officials?  Dressed in blue shirt and khaki shorts, wife in blue and gray?  My son and I were 3 rows behind you and you turned to us and questioned the spot of the ball early in the game.  I really like your insightful posts from a former player and officials point of view.  Keep it up.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Syc70 said:


> NIKLZ62  - Were you sitting about 27-28 rows up on the 50 with your beautiful wife and questioning the officials?  Dressed in blue shirt and khaki shorts, wife in blue and gray?  My son and I were 3 rows behind you and you turned to us and questioned the spot of the ball early in the game.  I really like your insightful posts from a former player and officials point of view.  Keep it up.



Not to speak for him, but that was him. Ass hats like him that hollar at games are weird... Lol 

But seriously, if you hollar at Indiana State games you can become famous quick - people don't know how to react. 

NIKLZ makes me sound quiet and I enjoy that for a change!


----------



## sycamore tuff

agrinut said:


> Beat these bigotry filled evangelicals!!!! Go Trees!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



?


----------



## niklz62

That was me LOL.  I try to be funny too.  I'd like the crowd to be a little rambunctious too but I'll take what I can get.  I just get SO mad because it seems like we are always getting boned on calls and nothing ever seems to go our way.   I swear that spot was off by at least a yard and I'm telling you, it isn't that hard to get a good spot on a turf field unless you were just not looking.  I will say we got away with some contact on a pass in the endzone in the first half but nothing near what we were getting. And did anyone see the fumble we got back aroun midfield in the 2nd half right after we fumbled? I thought that came out because of the ground.  

Anyway, I think it's funny that I can watch any other football game and be impartial but ISU games make me lose my S***.  I guess it's because I identify with the players who feel like younger siblings.  I generally get a sideline pass but you cant hardly see anything down there and I don't want to get us in trouble or get kicked out.  Something else that's funny, my 5yo daughter chose not to go today because she wanted to go to her grandparents instead. I don't know how that would change my reactions but she thought it was hilarious when my wife was telling her about me tonight.


----------



## niklz62

Oh and I forgot to mention. I absolutely LOVED the onside kick call.


----------



## KBASSER

Was able to go to the game today with wife and some friends today.  GREAT DAY for the Sycamores!  Passing game was beyond entertaining. Running game much improved. What I just don't understand is why after such a good performance by our Sycamores that you see so many people leaving the stadium inside a few minutes before the game is over????? GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Liberty's beat writer will be voting us into the Top 25.

http://www.newsadvance.com/sports/l...cle_ed0afc1a-46c4-11e4-8e32-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## Bluethunder

Anyone else feel like yesterday was Tonyan's breakout game?  Thought he was very impressive, made a few really tough catches on the sidelines and his TD catch wasn't easy either.


----------



## agrinut

sycamore tuff said:


> ?



There is no university I could hate more than liberty.... They practice a level of hate that Westboro baptist church considers "impressive" it is an online diploma mill that I am happy I no longer deal with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuardShock

> “They got the ball out hot, the ball out quick,” Liberty defensive tackle Niko Davis said. “Their quarterback, I don’t care what anybody says, he can throw the ball, now. And their receivers, they don’t drop passes. They could be falling, doing a backflip, doesn’t matter. They’ll catch the ball if it’s there.”



From the liberty paper! haha


----------



## agrinut

Was a lot of fun yesterday! Wish I could have got into town earlier to meet up with some of you. Told lynch this yesterday but Perish is a man reborn and Owens is gonna make some money one day. Good win trees! Good luck next Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niklz62

agrinut said:


> There is no university I could hate more than liberty.... They practice a level of hate that Westboro baptist church considers "impressive" it is an online diploma mill that I am happy I no longer deal with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Go watch your favorite team play at UNI.  You'll change your mind


----------



## ISUCC

here's a question I forgot to ask yesterday, one play in the first quarter we used Patrick Coyne, the Cincy transfer, so is he ok to play now? I thought he was injured? Is he going to be utilized more often, and in what role?


----------



## agrinut

niklz62 said:


> Go watch your favorite team play at UNI.  You'll change your mind



They are just grouchy because they live in Iowa..... I won't pile on to liberty any further but you better believe I did my fair share of cheering for the boys from the wabash valley!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I don't care what people say Jason - that was a pretty solid crowd today! Coulda been more folks on a nice day but I will take that any Saturday!
> 
> BTW Starks gotta show some discipline at some point! He gets a 15 yarder every week! Love how hard and fast our D plays - they sell out on plays, all or nothing and quite often they make the play. We gotta dial up that blitz more often than we do - extra pressure was solid!



No doubt, but at some point the refs need to do their job. I hope the ISU film staff cuts that film up and send it into the officiating office. That crew that worked this ball game should not be let near a football field again.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> here's a question I forgot to ask yesterday, one play in the first quarter we used Patrick Coyne, the Cincy transfer, so is he ok to play now? I thought he was injured? Is he going to be utilized more often, and in what role?


If he played, I'd assume he is a full go. I'm going to guess you'll see him inside the 20 in running situations since he had experience running the option in HS I believe. If you remember, Matt Adam got the snaps against Tennessee Tech.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

GuardShock said:


> From the liberty paper! haha



Ha. That is an awesome quote.


----------



## sycamorebacker

agrinut said:


> There is no university I could hate more than liberty.... They practice a level of hate that Westboro baptist church considers "impressive" it is an online diploma mill that I am happy I no longer deal with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know some wonderful people that have gone to Liberty.  I don't know what your grudge is about.  You're not a left wing nut job, are you?


----------



## SYCAMORE FB DAD

Jason Svoboda said:


> No doubt, but at some point the refs need to do their job. I hope the ISU film staff cuts that film up and send it into the officiating office. That crew that worked this ball game should not be let near a football field again.



Terre Haute appears to be a mecca for bad refs.. from youth football, to High School and I guess College too.. IDK but I mean for real! Needs some QA (quality assurance) program.. dang. I know there are good ones too.. but the bad ones are multiplying. lol


----------



## sycamorebacker

SYCAMORE FB DAD said:


> Terre Haute appears to be a mecca for bad refs.. from youth football, to High School and I guess College too.. IDK but I mean for real! Needs some QA (quality assurance) program.. dang. I know there are good ones too.. but the bad ones are multiplying. lol



I'm not a huge football fan, but I know exactly what you're talking about from basketball.  Where is the QA?  Do they watch film in the summer.  It seems like they just continue to make the same bad calls year after year.


----------



## GuardShock

It's across the board from NFL down, dont know if any of you have watched any NFL football today...


----------



## niklz62

They all get graded. An supervisor should be sending a game report to each one. 
From what I have gathered over the years, being good is 2nd to being available to be in a bunch of places often.


----------



## mohoops247

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The tailgating atmosphere before the game was excellent. I could care less if any of them make it into the game - you make Indiana State Football an event people will eventually make it into the football game. You got people who will come to tailgate and some will eventually spill over into the stadium! Credit the fraternities at Indiana State for being more involved - saw a lot of students out tailgating.



I used to get so mad at seeing all of the people tailgating and then never coming into the game. But my attitude on that has changed this year and I completely agree with SSOM here.  Yes, I'd love to have everyone inside of Memorial Stadium at kickoff, but I also understand not everyone is a football fan.  So if they decide to come out and just tailgate for a few hours I'm fine with that.  The more people around the stadium the better - it just adds to the atmosphere.  

We seem to have 2-3 people join us at our tailgate every weekend who don't end up going to the game; I used to try to guilt those people into going into the game, but finally decided that they will either a) realize that they are missing out on watching some great football and finally come to a game, or b) won't go to a game but still are doing a part to support the Sycamores IMO (I.e. I know the players would rather do their march into stadium through packed tailgate lots than quiet rows of cars; great tailgating is a positive for potential recruits and students; more tailgaters attracts more attention from someone driving down Wabash - "looks fun, maybe we should go to the next game").

Tailgating has become a huge part of my family's weekends in the fall and it has been awesome to see how huge it has gotten over the last 5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohoops247

Bluethunder said:


> Anyone else feel like yesterday was Tonyan's breakout game?  Thought he was very impressive, made a few really tough catches on the sidelines and his TD catch wasn't easy either.



Yep, his size and athleticism are going to create some very tough matchups for opposing defenses, and if he can keep making the tough catches like he has been he'll be a monster for the next 2.5 years.  I really liked he field awareness yesterday too - he knew right where the first down marker was on a couple of big plays and also made sure to get out of bounds on a catch he made in the drive before half.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Who was the player that got his clock cleaned on the kickoff return? Is he okay?

Also I think I noticed Borens in a shoulder sling. Was it him? Prognosis?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I forgot to mention this after the game and it just came back up to me after reading the Liberty meltdown on their own boards but was anyone else impressed with all of the nice stuff Liberty had? 

Those misting/fog fans were awesome.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> I forgot to mention this after the game and it just came back up to me after reading the Liberty meltdown on their own boards but was anyone else impressed with all of the nice stuff Liberty had?
> 
> Those misting/fog fans were awesome.



Ya i noticed those.  My wife couldnt figure out what they were.  Had to 'spain it to her.  Oddly she is smarter and better educated than I.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

My favorite quote from the Liberty message board meltdown was something to the effect of..."oh, they'll just throw another million at it.  That's all they know how to do..."  Nice problem to have...made me laugh...


----------

